# Britstops



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi all
does anybody know what happens next? i have siged up and paid for the britstops but not sure what is next to happen, do i get access online to all these marvellous sounding pubs/farms in the uk or is it a book?

sorry if this has been answered elsewhere.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Here ya go. Britstops Thread The answer should be in there somewhere. 

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll close this thread to avoid confusion. (No point in merging it.)

Thanks for the link Steve.

Dave


----------

